# $6,300 toilet



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Who spends enough time on the can, to buy a toilet like this.:googly:

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...1/04/kohler-numi-smart-toilet-a-royal-flush/1


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I will buy one to put in the yard at halloween for display. I just need some spray foam and paint once it arrives and I will be all set 

Granted it will be a little pricey for a stereo system for the scene but it adds in the much needed toilet, so it balances out ok


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're in a bathroom long enough to listen to music and watch a video, you aren't getting enough fiber in your diet. I'm just sayin'....


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I heard that. This may as well come with a guarantee that you get 'roids or your money back. 

A $6300 toilet had better have features that make me feel like a failure as a christian and husband. I'm just saying.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

.."has a built-in music system with rear speakers"

hehehe, they said "rear":googly:


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

i wonder how hard it would be to make one,toilet hack challenge anyone lol


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It has a touch screen display...hmmmm they say touch screens are one of the most dirtiest things in the world! Do you think that a touch screen on a toilet might top that 100 times over??? Ewww...!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

For $6,300 you'd think they could make a better looking toilet.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

O+ snobs, COAGULATE!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

oh what a huge surprise...it's made by Kohler! I here I've been thinking that their $565.00 toilet is a huge waste of money!


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

If that price burns your bee-hind, you can always get "Uncle Booger's Bumper Dumper"

http://www.bumperdumper.com/index.htm


----------

